# I need a few prayers please



## EricF (Feb 14, 2006)

Last week I noticed a knot in the corner of my eye.It is pretty sore, but not unbearable by any means. I went to the eye doctor yesterday and it seems to have him stumped. He is a specialist, so this bothers me somewhat.He wants to give it two weeks to see if it will go away on its own. If not, he is sending me to a plastic surgeon to have them remove it.(Maybe while they're in there they can make my mug look better too!) By nature I am a worrier and as you can imagine it is going to be a long two weeks. 
The desire of my heart is that it will go away, but please pray that the doctors will be able to determine what is going on, and that I am able to keep my eyes on Christ until I find something out. 

Thanks Y'all. 

eric


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Prayers for a good report in 2 weeks,let us know!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Heavenly Father, we pray for forgiveness of our sins and anything else that would hinder our prayers. We ask you to take care of Eric's eye. He believes, and so do we, that you can and will. In Jesus name, amen


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Eric,

Is the knot on the skin outside the eye, or is it on the eyeball itself?

Heavenly Father,

In the precious name of Jesus I come before you to ask for your lovingkindness and mercy on behalf of Eric.

First I ask that you flood him with your peace. Remove all fear and worry from his mind, for that is from Satan and not from you. Your word tells us that you don't give us a spirit of fear.

Then I ask that you will make your presence known to Eric during this two weeks before he goes back to the doctor. Let your presence be sweet, encouraging and instructional.

I ask that this would be a time of spiritual revival for Eric. Let him cast his cares upon you, and live in carefree joy. Let him be open to your leading to speak of Jesus with those people you bring him into contact with. Let lives be touched because Eric was with you, and your glow remains upon him.

Father, also please lay your hand of healing upon Eric. Make him well, whole and healthy in every way. And let his life be pleasing to you.

In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

prayers sent


----------



## spotted ape (Jun 19, 2005)

*prayers sent*

Eric I will pray for you .. Just had a good freind 2 weeks ago had a knot in her eye She is doing fine now.. We prayed for her and God took care of her.. We are also praying for you and will contiue pray . Keep us updated and God bless from The Ape.........


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*prayers sent*

for your recovery Eric


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

Keep the strong faith Eric, the Lord will take care of you.


----------



## FishingFrank (Oct 30, 2006)

Prayer sent, Lord we Pray for nothing but good results for Eric.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

I say a prayer that your eye is restored and healthy again. I pray for you doctors. I pray that you also pray as well and that no matter what happens you maintain faith in all your remaining days on earth knowing that if you do you will be in Heaven forever and ever and never be sick, worried, in fear or in pain ever again. May God Bless. CF?


----------



## jpcstock2 (Dec 29, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

prayer sent


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

prayers sent


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

Standing on HIS promises and coming into agreement with everyone about this healing, I am thanking the Lord ahead of time for HIS healing touch on you today. And praising HIS name on high. Help us Lord keep our eyes on YOU, in Jesus Name, AMEN


----------

